# GT: Dallas Mavericks vs Cleveland Cavaliers



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Cavaliers-Mavericks preview

* 7:30 p.m., American Airlines Center, Ch. 21; ESPN-FM (103.3), KFLC-AM (1270, Spanish) 

*10:43 PM CST on Monday, March 13, 2006

* 

*By EDDIE SEFKO / Staff Writer* 

*Series: *First meeting this season; 

Cavs lead 28-20 all-time 

Key matchup 


*LeBron James vs. Marquis Daniels:* Like Shaquille O'Neal, James makes only one stop in Dallas a season, making him a must-see attraction tonight. He's coming off a 47-point game against Miami, but Mavs fans hope they won't have to watch him score 24 of his points from the free throw line (in 28 attempts) as he did against the Heat. To paraphrase Don Nelson from years past: There's no telling whom the Mavericks will use to guard James, but he'll probably be in for a long night. 

Inside the Mavericks 


*Assistant coach Del Harris summed up the situation best: *"We just had a tough week, and we're about to start another one." Tonight is the third installment in a four- game, five-night, four-city stretch that ends Wednesday in Houston. The Mavericks are 13-2 in the first game of back- to-backs, 9-6 in the second. 

*Briefly: *The Cavs are the only team this season that the Mavericks have not seen. ... Sunday's loss dropped them to 16-4 when Erick Dampier has 10 or more rebounds. 

Inside the Cavaliers 


*Not much help: *They seem to always struggle to find decent support for James, who can do it all but can't do it all by himself. Zydrunas Ilgauskas has been solid at center, but Drew Gooden, Donyell Marshall, Damon Jones and Lamond Murray have been erratic. 



*Briefly: *Their loss Sunday at Miami was proof that opponents should never give up. The Cavs were up by 15 but lost by six. ... With a 36-28 record, they have a three-game lead for the fourth playoff seed in the East. 





<table class="dwsmodule" bgcolor="#000000" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td> <table class="dwsmodule" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="bilabel" colspan="3"> *PROBABLE STARTERS* </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Cavaliers * </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Pos. * </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> *Mavericks* </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Drew Gooden </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> F </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Dirk Nowitzki </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> LeBron James </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> F </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Josh Powell </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Zydrunas Ilgauskas </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> C </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> DeSagana Diop </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Lamond Murray </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> G </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Marquis Daniels </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td class="dwsmodule"> Eric Snow </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> G </td> <td class="dwsmodule"> Jason Terry</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Turns out Rawle Marshall is starting, this is a game where Dallas _needs _Dirk Nowitzki to stand up and dominate. 

Starting Lineup: Terry, Daniels, Marshall, Dirk, Diop


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Halftime: Cleveland 53 - Dallas 34

We're getting spanked, we're shooting a horrible percentage. Hopefully we see a run - coz the Spurs are winning by 13 at the half


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavs Maniac said:


> Halftime: Cleveland 53 - Dallas 34
> 
> We're getting spanked, we're shooting a horrible percentage. Hopefully we see a run - coz the Spurs are winning by 13 at the half


Wow

End of the third quarter, Dallas tied 61-61. The third quarter score was 27-8

Dirk and Terry stood it up


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

lol Dudes, i cannot stop laughing.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

this is why we *will* be this years Champions...adversity means nothing to us...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

We haven't won yet dude..

Lead back down to 2 with 5 minutes left.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

What a great come back by the Mavs!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

It's just amazing (our comeback)

We are missing 2 starters - our 2 best defenders
First man off the bench (KVH)
Backup PG

If you would of told me a few years ago - that Dallas would start a game with
2 undrafted rookies, DeSagana Diop, Jason Terry and Dirk Nowitzki - I would of laughed.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

LeBron misses layup - gets the offensive rebound and puts it back in

Newble fouls Armstrong, Armstrong hits both FT's.

Clevelands ball with 15 sec left, 20 sec timeout just used. Dallas up 88-84


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dirk makes 2 FTS and 6 points Lead.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Goodness gracious

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">06.3</td><td> CLE - Z. Ilgauskas offensive rebound</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">:06.3</td><td> CLE - Z. Ilgauskas misses a tip in</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">:06.9</td><td> CLE - Z. Ilgauskas offensive rebound</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">:06.9</td><td> CLE - Z. Ilgauskas misses a tip in</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">:07.8</td><td> CLE - Z. Ilgauskas offensive rebound</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">:07.8</td><td> CLE - Z. Ilgauskas misses a tip in</td></tr></tbody></table>
Dirk finally grabs the rebound and hits both FT's, to get to 30 points

Game is all but over


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Next! Rockets.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavs Maniac said:


> We haven't won yet dude..
> 
> Lead back down to 2 with 5 minutes left.


I was being a bit cocky but I beleive weve only coughed up 2 or 3 leads in the 4th to lose a game...


anyone got the stats on that?


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

That was one of the most pathetic efforts I've seen in a long time. That 3rd quarter by the Cavaliers was worse than a Junior High school team. The players, the coach.. everyone looked like an idiot out there. Mike Brown had better find an answer. This is like every game Cleveland has played since the all-star break. They stop playing in the second half. Dallas had every reason to drop a game tonight. But the Cavaliers had NO clue what to do offensively in the entire 2nd half. They gave the ball to Lebron and then the other four players would lay down on the floor and curl up into the fetal position and close their eyes crying "Please Lebron, Please don't throw the ball back to me!" "You take the shot! " "You play the entire Mavericks team by yourself..Please!"

PATHETIC !


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Mavs rally from 19 down to beat Cavs

* 

*10:19 PM CST on Tuesday, March 14, 2006

* 

*Associated Press* 

DALLAS – On the night Avery Johnson moved into the NBA record book, the Dallas Mavericks made their defense-oriented coach proud with a little history of their own. 

The injury-depleted Mavs erased a 19-point third-quarter deficit by holding the Cleveland Cavaliers to only eight points – the fewest they've ever allowed in any quarter – and kept rallying for a 91-87 victory Tuesday night, giving Johnson his record 66th victory over his first 82 games in charge. 

Dirk Nowitzki and Marquis Daniels combined for 20 points during Dallas' 29-4 run from the opening minutes of the third quarter to the start of the fourth, putting the Mavericks up by six. Even after Cleveland's LeBron James, who had 36 points and 12 rebounds, hit a long jumper, Nowitzki answered with a 3-pointer that stretched the lead and got the crowd back on its feet. 

The Cavaliers never regained the lead after Dallas' big rally, although they were within 86-84 after a basket by James with 15 seconds left. The Mavs held them off by making 5-of-6 foul shots the rest of the way and seeing Cleveland's Zydrunas Ilgauskas miss three straight tip-in attempts on one possession. 

Nowitzki finished with 30 points and 13 rebounds, Jason Terry scored 20 points and Daniels had 17. Erick Dampier had seven points and 13 rebounds, plus made one of the biggest plays during the comeback, a clean block of a dunk attempt by Drew Gooden that left Dampier screaming with delight and teammates bumping chests. 

Playing without starters Josh Howard and Adrian Griffin, and also missing key reserve Devin Harris, Dallas remained at least tied with San Antonio for the best record in the Western Conference and clinched a sixth straight 50-win season. The Mavs also swept the season series at home against teams from the East, going 15-0. 

Johnson was guaranteed of having the most victories of any coach after the equivalent of a full season regardless of the result; the previous mark was 62 by Paul Westphal. 

The Mavericks have only lost consecutive games once under Johnson, but seemed headed toward another two-game skid – and possibly more – with a starting lineup that featured undrafted rookie Rawle Marshall. Fellow rookie Josh Powell joined him on the court in the first quarter and Dallas played like a ragtag bunch, missing not only shots but passes, too. They scored only 34 points, matching their lowest half of the season. 

Nowitzki missed 10 of his first 11 shots, while James and Ilgauskas had their way over the first two quarters. Then Johnson opened the third quarter with a lineup of his five best healthy players, stuck with them nearly the entire third quarter and was rewarded with one of the best 12 minutes of the season. 

The Mavs outscored the Cavs 27-8, outrebounded them 17-8 and didn't have a turnover. 

Cleveland lost its third straight game overall and sixth straight in Dallas. 

Mavericks center DeSagana Diop had only two points and four rebounds in his first game against his former team. He played only 15 minutes, most during the early meltdown, failing to show the Cavaliers how much he's improved since getting off the end of their bench. 

Notes: This was the fifth time Dallas has won after trailing by at least 17. ... The teams haven't met all season, but will again March 29 in Cleveland. ... Johnson was ejected from the previous game for arguing about no-calls when he thought Nowitzki was getting hammered. Noting the 28 free throws James had in his previous game, Johnson quipped, "That's my dream for Dirk. ... I'll take 28 in two games." Actually, Nowitzki had 16 and 12 in consecutive games earlier this month, but it was the only time that's happened all season.


----------

